

Craft Cocktail Mixer Curated Box - specterdg

Any craft cocktail nerds or enthusiasts out there? A friend with many years in restaurants as a bartender and chef is working on a curated craft cocktail mixer quarterly box. Wondered if we could get some feedback.
======
specterdg
Its a subscription box with essentially everything you described. We're trying
to keep the alcohol content as low as possible for now. Will definitely
include recipes and not especially seasonal with regards to holidays but more
artisanal, seasonal with regards to ingredients. The first box should be ready
end of July/beginning of August (but will start taking orders next week), will
include 4-5 full sized mixers (bitters, tinctures, syrups, hydrosol, waters,
ginger beer). We'll be moving into liqueurs and vermouths later. If you'd
like, hit me up at craftkrate@gmail.com, can give you more info.

------
schrodingersCat
Is this a one and done thing, or a subscription? Personally I'm interesting in
trying craft / small batch bitters, unusual secondary ingredient liquor /
liqueurs, as well as different non alcoholic mixers. You may run into legal
problems if you mail alcohol in some states. Including recipes of drinks that
can be made with shipped ingredients would also be useful.

If this is more a seasonal / gift item, I would suggest including any
specialized bar tools needed for the cocktail or specialty glassware.

------
xg
I've thought about executing something similar with friends. I think there's a
market for it—but the question is how big you think it can be?

ie: Birch Box works (sort of), because they're not paying for their merch
samples. Would be great to try and make that happen for yourself.

Also, I think there are _a lot_ of complications involved in shipping hard
liquor across state lines. The alternative is to only be sending mixers and
not liquor, which doesn't seem like as big of an idea.

